
Ask HN: Machine Learning, Where to Start? - yogrish
Am just Starting ML. Have extensively worked on Vision Algorithms. Got few pointers (Andrew NG course, Tensor flow etc) to start. Appreciate if you can guide me the best way to start learning concepts and implement ML from Scratch.
======
thebrid
The advice you've been given so far is sound. Do the Andrew Ng Coursera
course. It will give you a great introduction to key areas of machine
learning. Andrew Ng is a terrific educator.

The level is pitched just right - enough maths to understand what's going on
and implement it yourself - but not so much that it detracts from the key
focus of the course.

The exercises give you a great opportunity to actually implement the
algorithms covered and really aid understanding.

